# PC for home use and office purpose - under 20k



## warrior047 (Jun 2, 2016)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: I'd like to use it for doing office work and academic purpose. Also, it will be used for watching Full HD movies, browsing the internet and basic stuff like that. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Within 12k if possible with good performance. Can stretch by 3-6k if req.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No. 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 8 or above. 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 1 TB. I download a lot so high storage is a necessity. 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? Not required. Have an old DELL Monitor LCD one.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I have an old Seagate ST3250310AS - 250 GB that I don't want to part with. Is there any way I can use it with my new config? Also don't need mouse, keyboard, speakers. I also have a Zebronics PEACE Cabinet with Transparent Side Panel with LED fans. (Link here -> Redirect Notic)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: This Weekend

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I never built one before. So I'd get it done by an assembler this time too. 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Hyderbad. Planning to buy this in CTC. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Tight on budget so please don't suggest anything that throws me overboard! Just want good performance system. Thanks much!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 2, 2016)

Intel Pentium G4440 -4500,
Asus H110M-K -4000,
Corsair Value Select 8GB 2133DDR4 -2200,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3300,
Antec BP350P -2000,
Antec X1-T -2300.
Total -18300.

You can re-use your existing 250GB HDD but dont use that Zebronics shitty cabinet.
Use some fans in the Suggested Antec cabinet to maintain good airflow and especially look after the cable management. OK.

PS: You need to extend your budget by another 3k or so.



Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you. I can use the current HDD so. Does this existing cabinet give any issues?
If am going with new cabinet, should i go for additional fans or optional? Please suggest.


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2016)

If the budget is strict, go with Pentium Haswell. If you can relax a bit go with Pentium Skylake.
G3240 - 3750 / G4400 - 4750
Asus H81M-CS - 3450 / Asus H110M K - 5500
4GB DDR3 - 1350 / 4GB DDR4 - 1800
Antec BP350P - 2100
*
Total - 10650 / 14150
*
Postpone the idea of getting 1TB HDD and get it when you have money
I think it's okay to use that Zebronics cabinet esp. when you have this budget. You have provision to fit fan on top, side and back. Much better than mine, good enough for general use. Use it until you have money to buy a better one.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you...planning to go with below config. Is this ok?

G4400 - What's the diff between this and i3 4150? performance wise is it? Does this fit in decent performance? Thanks
The given MB fit in my zebronics peace? Earlier it was M2nVM-DVI MB - is there any limitation like ATX/Micro ATX etc.,? Can i install graphic card in future?
Is it ok to go 4gb or future proof 8 gb? If so which one?

Thanks again for the suggestions friends.


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2016)

i3 has two virtual cores (aka threads), so performance wise it will be faster and price is about 1k higher than G4400 (cpu+mb+ram).
Yes, your cabinet can accommodate the motherboard.
If you have moola, go for 8gb. Get whichever is cheap among this three Gskill ripjaws or corsair vengeance or kingston hyper x fury (cheaper options, get value series from these brands).


----------



## HE-MAN (Jun 2, 2016)

Try to get at least core i3-4150 !


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 2, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Intel Pentium G4440 -4500,
> Asus H110-M -4000,
> Corsair Value Select 8GB 2133DDR4 -2200,
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3300,
> ...



Are you talking about this case?

Antec - On


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> Are you talking about this case?
> 
> Antec - On


Nope.

It's X1 - T
*www.antecindia.co.in/images/400/Xt101.jpg


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 2, 2016)

err, where can I get the Antec X1-T for the cheap @ online including shipping? @ Bangalore my relative bought locally for  1.9k


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> err, where can I get the Antec X1-T for the cheap @ online including shipping? @ Bangalore my relative bought locally for  1.9k


You may not get that pricing online, better ask your relative to buy and courier it to you. Even with courier charge, it will be cheaper than online.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 4, 2016)

i3 4150 is expensive  - its 8000/- around

Intel Pentium G4440 vs 4400 skylake? These come within 6k..

Pls suggest


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2016)

^ Price of mb and ram will make up for it. 
Pentium Skylake set up (cpu+mb+ram) will cost 12050
i3 Haswell set up will cost 12800, just 750/- more than Pentium.

In fact, for 18k you can even go for i3 Syklake.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 8, 2016)

Am trying to close up on below config - is this better? Kindly check and suggest.

Intel Core i3-4160 / Intel Core i3-4150

ASUS H81M-CS / Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 / Gigabyte GA-H81M-S (Confusing here with S/S1 in gigabyte)

Corsair Vengeance 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory (Required for future proof?) / Corsair CMV4GX3M1A1600C11 1600MHz 4GB DDR3 (Cheaper for me) / Corsair CMV8GX3M1A1600C11 8GB Memory (Cheaper by 300/- to vengeance)

Antec BP350 350W / Corsair VX350 - Of these i see Antec BP350PS 350 Watt PSU in amazon - is it the same? Corsair seems to be cheaper.

Will be reusing the below ones:

Seagate ST3250310AS - 250 GB
Old Zebronics peace cabinet which currently fits M2N VM DVI Mobo ((Micro atx?) and AMD processor

- - - Updated - - -

Pls check and confirm once


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 8, 2016)

warrior047 said:


> Am trying to close up on below config - is this better? Kindly check and suggest.
> 
> Intel Core i3-4160 / Intel Core i3-4150
> 
> ...



s and s1 have very small differences such as Chassis Intrusion / speaker, and pci express  x1 slot and BIOS chip size.

GA-H81M-S  is smaller,  1 pci express x1 slot, 32 Mbit flash

GA-H81M-  , 2 pci express x1 slot, 64 Mbit flash
and does not have the pc-mobo-speaker as per gigabyte site used for debugging purposes(? how )


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 8, 2016)

So is my configuration ok to go? pls suggest the one among the ones i mentioned


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2016)

warrior047 said:


> So is my configuration ok to go? pls suggest the one among the ones i mentioned



Intel Core i3 4150 -8000,
Gigabyte H81M-S1 -4500,
Corsair Value Select 8GB 1600Mhz -2700,
Antec BP350P -2000,
Antec X1-T -2300.
Total -19,500.


----------



## warrior047 (Jun 9, 2016)

does value select suffice and vengeance not required? Only 400/- diff.
Also would it be the single stick or 2X4gb?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 9, 2016)

warrior047 said:


> does value select suffice and vengeance not required? Only 400/- diff.
> Also would it be the single stick or 2X4gb?



If Rs.400 is not much of a difference to you then go with Corsair Vengeance or else stay with Corsair Select. Go with single 8GB stick for now.


----------



## sharansingh (Jul 18, 2016)

ASUS FX series is best for both home and work purpose. Heavy use handle with easy.


----------

